# Rabbit report 2/7/16



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Last night after seeing Ladue Reservoir was open I scurried to the garage to get my kayak ready for fishing in the morning. Only to find out the wheel bearing has gone on the one side of my harbor freight trailer. With the realization that I wouldn't be going anywhere I decided to just clean out my fishing tackle box and remembered rabbit season is still open! This morning I ventured out to a private farm and the owner said that he had seen some along a fence row in a brush area. I made my way thru prickers and briars, stomping here & there on brush piles but didn't kick anything up. I then saw in the open area of the forest a large brush pile but without any thicket around it. I decided to give it a go and press my boot against the brush and surprisingly a cottontail bolted out of the brush and I had just enough time for the bead of the shotgun to take aim and the hunt was a success. It has been some years since I specifically went out rabbit hunting but it really was a beautiful day here in Geauga County.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> Last night after seeing Ladue Reservoir was open I scurried to the garage to get my kayak ready for fishing in the morning. Only to find out the wheel bearing has gone on the one side of my harbor freight trailer. With the realization that I wouldn't be going anywhere I decided to just clean out my fishing tackle box and remembered rabbit season is still open! This morning I ventured out to a private farm and the owner said that he had seen some along a fence row in a brush area. I made my way thru prickers and briars, stomping here & there on brush piles but didn't kick anything up. I then saw in the open area of the forest a large brush pile but without any thicket around it. I decided to give it a go and press my boot against the brush and surprisingly a cottontail bolted out of the brush and I had just enough time for the bead of the shotgun to take aim and the hunt was a success. It has been some years since I specifically went out rabbit hunting but it really was a beautiful day here in Geauga County.
> 
> View attachment 202049


good job on the hunt.I took my 4 beagles out saturday and the rabbits where out, they ran rabbits for hours.and your right,it was a beautiful day.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! It is always a workout playing dog in the thicket & brush and hoping to anticipate which side they will run from in the pile.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

pkent said:


> good job on the hunt.I took my 4 beagles out saturday and the rabbits where out, they ran rabbits for hours.and your right,it was a beautiful day.


We went out Saturday in Licking County. Weather was beautiful but our runs SUCKED! for some reason they were not leaving scent. longest run we had was about 10 seconds. Bad rabbit day!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Got three yesterday in front of my 12 year old litter mates. Great weather for a nature hike and beagle music.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone ever make rabbit jerky? I am considering trying it with this rabbit.


----------

